
The only surgeon for thousands of square miles in southern Sudan - prawn
https://read.atavist.com/the-doctor
======
jpt4
My reflections on this piece are splintered:

1\. Catena is in an excellent position to be the Pardot Kynes of Nuba.

2\. A more iconic taking up of the white man's burden could scarce be
imagined.

3\. By the standards of virtue ethics, this fellow's actions are blameless to
the point of ennobling. Does a utilitarian calculus agree (is Catena the high-
impact end effector to whom all college Peace Corps soi-disant aid workers
ought be working to fund rather than status-signalling through impotent
imitation), or are the good doctor's talents inefficiently allocated?

4\. On the headline question:

    
    
       Article: Why does he refuse to leave?
    
       Reader: Because surgeons are soldiers.
    
       Article: Catena joined the Navy and trained as a flight 
                
                surgeon...with commandos.
    
       Reader: In this case literally.

------
J_Darnley
The only surgeon for 1000 mi^2 isn't that far apart. It works out to be 15.8
miles for squares and 17.8 miles for circles. Make it 10000 and its only 50
and 56.4. I would expect places in the continental US to be that far from a
surgeon.

------
edge17
excellent article

